# Rear window stuck UP



## EOSkilley (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, just got my 2007 here in June 2011, it only had 47,000 miles. Everything was fine, I changed the oil, had the DSG fluid changed (yeah, the previous owner didn't do it.) 

I wasn't having any more problems until the driver-side rear window became stuck in the UP position. I took it to my local VW guy and we hooked it up to the VAG-COM and it said the fault was in the right rear window, (I didn't get the fault code from him, I can if it would help). When I toggle the switch, lights don't dim or anything, and I did do the trick with the key to move all of the windows at once and all the others moved except the right rear! 

Has anyone had any experience with this? I'm dying over here, it's towards the end of summer and a perfect time to have the roof down, but it won't lower because of this window malfunction! Arghh!

And this this guy is a VW guy in the sense that focuses on air-cooled and older VWs and happens to have a VAG-COM. He did a scan and was like "oh look, no faults!" I was incredulous, and took the computer and scrolled up and saw the window fault was noted in multiple places. He then said, it would take 2 hours just to get to the rear window regulator and motor assembly, and he said that would be just to troubleshoot it. So Here I am, this guy is 45 minutes from where I live, and the closest VW dealer is 90 minutes away. I only have one car, and my girlfriend is getting here this friday from living overseas and I wanted to treat her to riding the convertable; she'll have her car here in mid-september, so I could borrow hers and drop the Eos off at the dealer for a week for it to get fixed, but that means I'll miss three precious weeks of decent weather, which is a big deal in central Missouri. 

Basically, has anyone had experience with this being a quick-fix or is this a 4 hour tear-my-car-apart to replace the $250 window regulator event?


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Could be a micro switch perhaps. There is a process in the owners manual about resetting the power windows, I'd try that as my first effort.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Was your friend using a CAN version of VAG-COM? The regular version will not work properly with the Eos. If he has the correct version of VAGCOM, did you go into the test mode to try and raise/lower each window? I suspect the controller has either gone bad or has done a brain dump and forgotten how to connect to the central controller.

I had a similar problem with mine that all started when I let the battery run down. Can you raise/lower the window with the driver side switch? Mine went wacky and when the other 3 windows went down, it would go up and vice versa. The worst part was during the night, it started to rain. The rain sensor got the wrong signal from the window (it said it was down when it was really up) and commanded all the windows to close. What happened is that three of the windows dropped - in the middle of a rain storm... It was corrected by replacing the controller. But, I would search for the procedures to re-initialze the controllers with a VAG_COM cable.

BTW - where are you? Put your location in your profile. One of us may be near you.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Based on what you have said about your VW guy I would take it to the VW dealership. No disrespect to him, but he seems out of touch with the newer technology.

If your dealership won't provide a loaner, rent a car for a day or two so you can get back to enjoying your car and wowing your girl.

In answer to your question, there have been some problems reported with the power windows on the EOS, but your particular problem doesn't sound familiar to me.

Kevin


----------

